# Apache&Tomcat auf Debian



## LordNikkon (11. Mai 2004)

Hi,
hab ein Problem mit dem ich nicht weiterkomme,
ich versuche den Apache 1.3.x mit einem Tomcat 4.x auf einem Debian Rechner zu installieren.
Habe bereits alle Daten (Apache,Tomcat,JDK,PHP), habe auch schon alles mögliche probiert leider bekomme ich immer nur den Apache mit PHP zum laufen.
Tomcat nicht.
Hat einer von euch einen Tipp oder einen Link wo ich eine Hilfe finde? 
Hab schon gegoogelt ohne ende, leider nie das richtige gefunden.

Danke!

greetz
l|N


----------



## Sinac (11. Mai 2004)

Schau mal bei http://www.jsp-develop.de/, da gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial dazu.

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## LordNikkon (11. Mai 2004)

Vielen Dank!
Genau das was ich gesucht habe!

greetz

l|N


----------

